# Vizsla's hard to get in 2011?



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

In some parts of the world they may be hard to get in 2011. A Hungarian Vizsla just won Best In Show at Crufts in the UK.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crufts

The dog came from Australia and you should also read:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungargunn_Bear_It'n_Mind


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

I hope not :-\ I plan to get one sometime this year or next


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Well that was in March of 2010 according to Wikipedia, so I think if there was going to be a Vizsla craze it would have already started. I got mine because of a Runner's World article


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

It just on TV a week or so ago here. So there is still time for everyone to get a 2nd one!


----------



## vizslarunner (Oct 20, 2010)

Kobi, I read that article as well. We'd been thinking vizsla for a long time though, My fiance has always loved V's, not exactly sure why, but she knew for a long time they were a good running breed. It is fun to go around saying that my dog is the Runners World top pick for running dogs though. Now that I have him I see there are many things to love about them besides their running prowess.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

vizslarunner said:


> Kobi, I read that article as well. We'd been thinking vizsla for a long time though, My fiance has always loved V's, not exactly sure why, but she knew for a long time they were a good running breed. It is fun to go around saying that my dog is the Runners World top pick for running dogs though. Now that I have him I see there are many things to love about them besides their running prowess.


Funny story on that one...

My breeder was in Algonquin, IL, about 50 minutes from Chicago. I'm not sure I would have gone to a breeder three and a half hours from my house, but I was in Chicago two weekends in a row anyways. The night the breeder held the temperament test was the night before the Chicago Marathon, which I was running. So, we made the 50 minute drive to Algonquin to see the temperament test and meet the dogs. Turns out 4 of the 6 puppies in the litter were going to runners who were all running the Chicago Marathon the next day! We had all read the same article... although one couple had the Vizsla on reserve before the marathon.


----------



## bamcisman (Jan 25, 2010)

Kobi said:


> vizslarunner said:
> 
> 
> > Kobi, I read that article as well. We'd been thinking vizsla for a long time though, My fiance has always loved V's, not exactly sure why, but she knew for a long time they were a good running breed. It is fun to go around saying that my dog is the Runners World top pick for running dogs though. Now that I have him I see there are many things to love about them besides their running prowess.
> ...


What month was the article in? I subscribed to RW last October but haven't seen the article you are referencing. Would like to read it. Thanks!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

It was the September issue. I believe this link contains all the mini-articles that made up that section.

http://www.runnersworld.com/topic/0,7122,s6-238-527-0-0,00.html


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

I believe this is the article.
http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-527--13611-0,00.html

Kobi, there are some great articles on there for running with dogs.
Thanks.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Yep, that article was basically the one that sold me. Vizslas are well qualified for FOUR of their categories:

1) running in the heat
2) running long distances
3) running fast
4) running on trails with obstacles

The first three are all very important for me. I run marathons and I am shooting for a 7:15 pace in the next one, so I was looking for a quick dog that could go long distances. Kobi should fit the bill well in another year or so


----------



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't understand why Vizsla's would be harder to get now that they have won Crufts???

When I got my first Vizsla in 2009 there wasnt that many Vizsla litters about and you usually had to get on a waiting list for awhile. 
Since winning Crufts in March I cannot believe how many Vizsla litters there are now, pages and pages! It would be no trouble getting one at all now as everyone has obviously decided to breed them as they will be popular due to Crufts... and the amount of litters from Yogi! (Vizzie who won Crufts).


----------



## tiggers mum (Jan 6, 2011)

I got my V nearly 11 years ago. We don't see many of them around Worcester, the odd one or two. Just been out for a bike ride across the fields with him. He's still running really well. Had his annual MOT at the vets last Friday and they were pleased and amazed at his agile, fit body and overall condition. Keep these dogs running.......they just love it !!


----------

